# Frustrated



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep thats it, this Web Host has got me frustrated. This is getting like work, every time I fix something someone messes it up (my web host).





















Think it's time to look for a new home...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for all your effort to keep things up and running.


----------

